# betta producing air bubble, DOES he want to breed?



## fishy101 (Aug 1, 2005)

ONe of my betta suddenly produce a lot of air bubbles. Is this a sign that he wants to breed? Should I get him a female? How do i choose a good breeding female? ANd how do i bred them? 
Will my male betta die after the egg have hatch? Will he die after having sex?

Need seriouse help! All the help i can get from experience betta keeper and breeder.

THANK YOU! AND THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hi!

i guess i'm the resident betta guru around here. i bred everything from veil tails to half moons to crown tails and used to have show quality fish. as for some breeding advice/how to: there is a good basic guide in the the betta profile under the anabatoids section.

the bubbles mean the male is happy... not neccissarily that he wants to breed (but of course, he is male.... so yeah. breeding makes him happy)

what kind of betta is it? if its just a common veil tail and you're not ready to care for a bunch of finicky fry and set up a breeding tank and fry grow out tank its really not worth it.

for caring for your betta....
http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/betterbettacare


----------



## fishy101 (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a huge platak. The one that got sick... Now he is twice as aggresive and producing air bubbles. Will he did after the eggs hatch or will he die after having sex. I dont want him to die. He is my best betta.

How do you choose a good female breeding betta???


----------



## fishy101 (Aug 1, 2005)

How do you sex betta


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

if he is producing a bubble next 95% says he's a male. females will have an oviposter (white spot) near their ventral fins.

yes he could die after mating, a male and female can become very aggressive towards each other. no he probably won't die after caring for eggs.... where the hell did you get that idea?

it sounds to me like you are not ready to breed. don't worry about it, he won't hate you for it.


----------



## fishy101 (Aug 1, 2005)

He is a gaint plakat and he is rare. I want to breed him so i can have more plakat. Its really hard to find a gaint plakat around here


----------



## fishy101 (Aug 1, 2005)

HOw do i sex them?? I need advices man


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Females have a white spot on there belly. Males do not


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

male bettas are always ready to breed, add a female and see chaos.
not too easy getting them not to kill each other, harder still to raise the fry when they start killing each other.



fishy101 said:


> HOw do i sex them?? I need advices man


if your talking about betta splendens the males look nice, the females suck, with short fins.


----------

